
Google just added augmented reality walking directions into maps and it's WILD - stadivm_dot_com
https://stadivm.com/threads/google-just-added-augmented-reality-walking-directions-into-maps-and-its-wild.184/
======
rman666
How do you gain access to this capability? I tried, couldn’t find it.

~~~
rygxqpbsngav
I believe it's Yet to be rolled out. From
[https://mashable.com/article/google-ar-
maps/](https://mashable.com/article/google-ar-maps/) > WSJ claims the feature
will roll out "soon" to a few Local Guides, but it will only become widely
available when Google is "satisfied that it's ready," which will probably take
a while. In the meantime, Maps users will have to make do with the traditional
map view.

